# Internet problems



## Shenyangalan (Jun 2, 2012)

Hi,

I have two computers, one a laptop bought in Saudi Arabia & a desktop made in Thailand. Both work fine normally outside of China but when I try to conect to the internet at our apartment in Shenyang it doesn't connect unless I connect direct to the incoming wall socket which then stops the satellite TV receiver signal.

My wife's (Chinese made) laptop works fine together with the satellite TV. The incoming cables from the wall mounted connector go to some sort of router / decoder unit & my wife's laptop is connected to one of the outputs but when I try mine it doesn't work.

Does a computer made outside of China need some additional software / hardware to get the internet the same as a Chinese made one

Thanks for any help

Alan


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

Hey Alan, 
My Dutch and US pc connect fine. You might not get all websites die to the Internet filters might block some. I am using OCN ( local TV cable Internet) at this moment.


----------



## Shenyangalan (Jun 2, 2012)

cschrd2 said:


> Hey Alan,
> My Dutch and US pc connect fine. You might not get all websites die to the Internet filters might block some. I am using OCN ( local TV cable Internet) at this moment.


Many thanks for your reply. but my problem is that my wife's China made laptop connects to the internet & the TV satellite works at the same time.

However, to get my pc to connect to the internet I have to remove the cable from the wall socket from the decoder module (or whatever it's called) & connect it direct to my pc. The pc then connects to the internet but the problem then is that the satellite TV is lost.

Is there anyone out there who has satellite TV (Discovery, NatGeo, etc ) who can connect to the internet on a NON Chinese made laptop & keep the TV signal as well ?


----------

